# Suggestions for a very stiff pvc ball valve



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You'll eventually discover a way to replace it with a good valve when it completely fails so you may as well replace it now and enjoy new valve benefits.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

NABRIL said:


> Hello
> I have a pvc ball valve on the return side of my irrigation well pump. I don't have to turn it too often, but occasionally I have to in order to use the hose spigot on the pump. Turning it requires 2 hands, and I'm always afraid that the 2 plastic ears will snap off.
> 
> I don't really have the option of replacing it since there are other things on that pipe and I don't have room to cut and rejoin pvc.
> ...


take the handle off and spray with some silicone lube, then put handle back on and see if it helps, if not replace..


----------



## NABRIL (Apr 29, 2011)

WhatRnsdownhill said:


> take the handle off and spray with some silicone lube, then put handle back on and see if it helps, if not replace..


Thank you..How do you remove the handle? It's connected to the rotating ball, no?


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

NABRIL said:


> Thank you..How do you remove the handle? It's connected to the rotating ball, no?


should have a screw on top, if not try squirting the spray and twist the handle as your doing it to try and work the lube down onto the ball of the valve..


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

PVC ball valves are notorious for sticking, especially when they are not used regularly. One of the best things you can do is to exercise them regularly. If you get near it, open and close it or vis versa.

I've gotten to the point where I do not use them anymore unless it is a cheap and temporary thing. For anything permanent, I get the brass ball valves.


----------

